

Rosetta lined up for lander delivery - abdullahdiaa
http://blogs.esa.int/rosetta/2014/10/31/rosetta-lined-up-for-lander-delivery/

======
Osmium
Is there going to be any kind of 'live' stream/event happening? I'd love to
set aside some time to watch it.

Edit: wow, the orbits in the linked video look insane. I had no idea the comet
was rotating so much with respect to the orbiter too (I appreciate the video
is sped up).

~~~
FranOntanaya
CNES probably will on November 12 between 15:30 and 19:30 CET. I would check
the Planetary Society blog too that day for other links.

------
privong
It is a shame this mission has not gotten more press, but I hope it will be
covered more once the landing happens on the 12th. Landing _on_ a comet is
awesome, and getting to that point and orbiting a comet is an impressive feat.

~~~
kryptiskt
It doesn't help that the scientific team refuses to share images from their
high-res instrument: [http://cumbriansky.wordpress.com/2014/10/08/an-open-
letter-t...](http://cumbriansky.wordpress.com/2014/10/08/an-open-letter-to-
the-osiris-project-team/)

~~~
pcrh
I don't know if these are the ones you are referring to, but they did release
some neat images:

[http://www.esa.int/spaceinimages/Missions/Rosetta](http://www.esa.int/spaceinimages/Missions/Rosetta)

~~~
Luc
Those are from the NavCam. The high resolution Osiris camera can capture an
area of 19x19cm per pixel at a distance of 10km from the comet.

------
androidb
It's been a hell of a week for space enthusiasts (myself included) with the
Antares crash and recent Virgin failure, so it feels extraordinary to hear
that other projects are a success (or will be in 11 days).

------
readerrrr
The result from soil samples will be very interesting.( water )

